# VIPA System 300 CPU 317SE



## EWS (2 April 2004)

Hi 

habe mir mal eine Vipa SPEED 7 besorgt und im Büro etwas getestet.

1. Die Zykluszeit der CPU ist wirklich viel schneller als bei einer 318 DP

2. Die Vipa verfügt über 4 Schnittstellen USB, RJ45, MPI, DP.
Was man mit einer USB Schnittstelle an einer CPU macht keine Ahnung aber die Schnittstelle ist auch noch ohne Funktion laut VIPA.
Die RJ45 habe ich noch nicht geprüft.

3. MPI und DP ohne Probleme

4. 512 KB schon ohne Memory Card ist auch super
und man kann mit normalen MMC auf 4MB Speicher erweitern.

5. Bei der Hardware fügt man bei Step7 einfach eine 318 DP ein und hat
Zugriff auf die VIPA Steuerung echt nicht schlecht.
Habe eigentlich gedacht man müste dafür sowas wie eine GSD-Datei oder so haben war aber nicht so.

6. Dann bin ich auf die Baustelle gefahren und wollte eine 318 DP einfach gegen die VIPA tauschen.
Weil Sie soll ja *KOMPATIBEL sein*.
Ja und da war auch mein Traum schon vorbei :shock: . 
Leider habe ich in der Anlage zwei FM355 und mit den FM's kann die VIPA-Steuerung nicht.
  Schadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   
Aber bei einer so schnellen CPU braucht man keine FM355 mehr oder???  

Ansonsten ist die Steuerung nicht schlecht   

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## Zottel (3 April 2004)

EWS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was man mit einer USB Schnittstelle an einer CPU macht keine Ahnung...


z.B. (hoffentlich) ohne Adapter mit einem Standard-kable programmieren und Daten auslesen.
Wenn das Schule macht, könnte in 20 Jahren das ganze Gelumpe aus meiner Notebook-Tasche verschwinden:
Nur für Siemens:
CP511, MPI-Adapter,PPI-Kabel, TTY-Adapter für die S5
Dazu RS485 und diverse serielle Kabe unterschiedlicher Belegung für diverse FU?s
Schön wärs.


----------



## EWS (3 April 2004)

Hi Zottel

man könnte auch Störmeldungen auf einen Drucker ausgeben und
eine Programmierung über USB wäre auch nicht schlecht aber wie gesagt ist leider noch ohne Funktion die Schnittstelle.
Aber sonst ist die Baugruppe von VIPA nicht schlecht. In der Zukunft sollen
auch noch ander Funktionen aufgenommen werden aber bis dahin werden bestimmt noch ein paar Tage vergehen.

schönes WE

Christian Werner


----------



## Markus (3 April 2004)

vipa cpus können über das sogenannte "green-kabel" einfach über die rs232 angesprochen werden.

habe es aber noch nicht getestet. hat das schon wer gemacht?


----------



## Rayk (3 April 2004)

Hallo,
der Anschluß mit dem "green-kabel" an die VIPA CPU funktioniert super.
Ich habe eine 314er VIPA-CPU mit PB-Slave-Anschluß getestet und habe (leider) einen Fehler im Anlauf-OB100 gefunden. Die Anlaufart (OB100_STRTUP) funktioniert nicht richtig. Weiterhin ist ein Übel aus der S5-Zeit vorhanden: die alten Bausteine werden nicht gelöscht, d.h. der Speicher ist bei mehrmaligem Übertragen des Programms voll und er muß komprimiert werden....
Aber sonst funktioniert die VIPA-super.
mfg.Rayk


----------



## vipianer (17 Mai 2004)

ist der Fehler an unseren Support gemeldet worden? mir ist davon noch nichts bekannt. natürlich versuchen wir, etwaige fehler umgehend zu beheben.
gruß



			
				Rayk schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen Fehler im Anlauf-OB100 gefunden. Die Anlaufart (OB100_STRTUP) funktioniert nicht richtig.... mfg.Rayk


----------



## plc_tippser (17 Mai 2004)

Ich habe mit Vipa Kontakt auf einer Messe geknüpft und um ein Angebot gebeten.  :?:  kam nichs. Dann habe ich angerufen und um Rückruf gebeten.  :?:  kam nichs. Dann habe ich eine Mail mit meiner ganzen Höflichkeit an die Vertriebsleitung geschickt, es kam prombt mehr als man braucht an Mails, Anrufe und sogar ein Vertreter bei uns ins Haus. Wir sezten schließlich auch ca. 300-400 CPU&s zuzüglich andere Baugruppen ein. Der Herr Vertreter wollte ein Angebot unverzüglich zusenden  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
Vera..... kann ich mich selber


----------



## Rayk (17 Mai 2004)

Hallo Vipianer, 
ich hatte mit einem Herren des Support gesprochen welcher mir versicherte dieses Problem weiter zu verfolgen.
Im Parameter OB100_STRTUP konnte der Automatische Neustart (B#16#82) nicht erkannt werden.

mfg. Rayk


----------



## klaly (24 Mai 2004)

Hallo Rayk,

wenn Sie spezielle Fragen zur Speed7 haben, dann können Sie direkt mich anrufen. Mein Name ist Klaus Loy, ich bin hier in der Hotline und betreue speziell die Speed7 CPUs.

Was die Startup Info im OB100 angeht, so geben wird B#16#81 und B#16#82 zurück, 81 für manuellen Neustart z.B. mit Start/Stopschalter und 82 für Wiederanlauf z.B. Netz Aus/Ein.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


klaus.loy@vipa.de VIPA GmbH
Ohmstraße 4
D 91074 Herzogenaurach
Tel.: +49 (9132)744-112
Fax :              -104


----------



## Rayk (25 Mai 2004)

Hallo Vipianer,

noch einmal zur Startup Info im OB100:
Ich habe heute noch einmal eine VIPA CPU 314-1SL01 getestet. Der OB 100 gibt nur die Startinfo 16#81 zurück. Wiederanlauf (16#82) wird nicht erkannt.

mfg. Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo Rayk,

ich hatte die Startup Info nur bei der Speed7 getestet, wo sie auch richtig eingetragen wurde. Nun habe ich den Test mit unserer 314-1SL (standard CPU) gemacht, Sie habe recht, dort wird immer B#16#81 eingetragen. Dies ist so nicht korrekt und wird mit dem nächsten Firmwareupdate korrigiert werden.

mfG vipaner_112


----------



## klaly (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo Rayk,

zuerstmal, der Gast war ich, leider war ich nicht eingelogged.

zweitens, ich testete heute mit einer nicht ganz taufrischen CPU, Firmwarestand 3.48, damit war Ihr Verhalten, wie bereits erwähnt  nachvollziehbar. Das Problem ist aber laut unserer Entwicklung bereits seit V3.50 erledigt. Daraufhin habe ich meine CPU auf den aktuellen Stand V3.52 hochgerüstet und nun wird die StartupInfo korrekt übergeben. 

Sie sollten Ihre CPU auf aktuellen Stand hochrüsten oder diese zum 
Update einsenden.  Zum Update benötigen Sie unser "green cable", die 
Updater Software und die Firmware. Software und Firmware sind über unseren FTP-Server ftp://ftp.vipa.de zu beziehen.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------

